# Safety video



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree. Save it for after work.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't get it to play?!? :blink:

So what happens?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I can't get it to play?!? :blink:
> 
> So what happens?


Maybe it got saved on your hard drive instead??


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

When RealPlayer came up, it said it needed an update, then said that one didn't exist for the application.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Sucks for you, John. I'm like the little kid whose Momma told him "Don't touch that stove!!!".:laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy crap! That guy sure got whipped around.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Darwin Award*

Maybe not the stupidest thing I have ever seen but close


----------

